# Trade - '05 Ghisallo for 585/586 (+ cash)



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

Sale pending


----------



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

or

will sell frame/fork/headset for $1300 +/-


----------



## uno-speedo (Oct 26, 2004)

Can you email me? uno_speedo AT yahoo.com


----------



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

email sent

thx

Joe


----------



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

sale pending


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

Well hell! When did they turn this into a "classifieds" area?


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

axebiker said:


> Well hell! When did they turn this into a "classifieds" area?


And you bump a week old thread just to say that?  Who gives a sh**, it's the Litespeed board for pete's sake. PM a mod if it bothers you, but posting only helps the OP's cause. 

To the OP: hope you find someone. Good luck.


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

SleeveleSS said:


> And you bump a week old thread just to say that?  Who gives a sh**, it's the Litespeed board for pete's sake. PM a mod if it bothers you, but posting only helps the OP's cause.
> 
> To the OP: hope you find someone. Good luck.


Get bent.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

two people both with avatars of semi-naked guys arguing on the internet. Hmmm.... I'm gonna stay out of this thread.


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

CoLiKe20 said:


> two people both with avatars of semi-naked guys arguing on the internet. Hmmm.... I'm gonna stay out of this thread.


You need to get an avatar of your own, so we can psycho-analyze you as well.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

SleeveleSS said:


> You need to get an avatar of your own, so we can psycho-analyze you as well.


Yep, those avatars are disgusting. You should always keep hats on your heads.:thumbsup:


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

SleeveleSS said:


> You need to get an avatar of your own, so we can psycho-analyze you as well.


did you chose the word "ANALyze" subconsciously??


----------



## ZeroG (Jun 9, 2004)

What size is the frame? Or is the sale already over?


----------

